# Lost and Found - By Molly (~BHM, Romance, ~Sex)



## Molly (Oct 31, 2007)

_~BHM, Romance, ~Sex _- A BHM is in for a surprise when he rescues a beautiful woman lost in the Canadian wilderness.

* Lost and Found
by Molly
*​
 All I could here was the squeak, groan and crunch of the snow under my sorrels. You know it's cold when the snow talks back.

And that itself was enough to make my situation unsettling. All I had been hearing for the past half hour was the snow complaining as I trod through the forest... that, and the hollow breath of a cold winter's wind brushing through the bows of the tall thin pines. Oh, how I ached to hear the distant hum of a snowmobile engine. By now it had to be close to midnight, and I'd be lucky to hear another snowmobile before daybreak.

I'd be alright though. I was no idiot. I was dressed very warmly and on my back, my pack contained a big bottle of water, a handful of energy bars, a flashlight, emergency blanket, big hunting knife, a fire-lighting kit and a small first-aid kit. I always carried a basic emergency survival kit with me on my snowmobile, and lucky for me that I did. 

I had no idea where I was and I reasoned that I must have gotten really turned around and was probably further from the nearest town than I originally guessed. I was so turned around I couldn't even guess where the highway was... not that it would matter. There wouldn't be much traffic noise to guide me in the right direction at this hour anyhow. Man it was getting cold! The sky had cleared off and the temperature had probably dropped at least 8 degrees from when I first left the house earlier that afternoon. It was probably at least -35 degrees Celsius now. The clear moonless night sky taunted me with a breath of icy wind, laughing through the forest.

I kept moving, I knew that if I kept following this well-traveled snowmobile track long enough I would have a better chance of being found... even if I had to wait until morning. I thought of the isolation of the forest... the clear cold calm was as peaceful as it was menacing. How long have I been walking for? It was probably at least two hours since I abandoned my broken-down snowmobile and began walking towards the sound of other sledders.

Suddenly, my ears pricked up and I stopped dead in my tracks. Was that a snowmobile? I heard something, I knew it. A rush of excitement passed through me... I quickly took off my pack and grabbed my flashlight.

The sound grew closer, the distant hum grew to a moan and I could almost see the headlights heading in my direction.

_"Please don't turn, please don't turn. COME THIS WAY!!!"_ I silently shouted. I knew that it would be absolutely pointless to call out... nothing could be heard over the roar of the engine. I'd just have to count on luck.

To my relief and absolute joy, the noise got louder and louder until I could see an aura of light reflecting off the snow into the tops of the trees. I waved my lit flashlight in the direction of the noise, making myself as visible as possible. The snowmobile came around the corner fast... and at couple hundred feet ahead of me I heard the roaring engine slow down. The rider had seen me. Thank goodness!

It rode towards me slowly and I ran as quickly as I could to meet it.

The motor groaned to a halt and a husky deep voice said, "Hey there! Are you alright?" 

He lifted his helmet visor as he stepped off his snowmobile to greet me.

"What are you doing out here?! Do you need help?" he asked, surprised.

"Boy, am I glad you came by! I got lost and somewhere back there my snowmobile decided to quit on me," I said breathlessly, gesturing to my dead machine somewhere off in the distance.

"Well lucky I was out! You run outta gas or something?"

"No... I don't know what happened. I was riding along and the motor coughed, and then snuffed out."

"Is there something I could do to help? Maybe go look at it or something?" he asked.

"I don't know... I think it should be okay until morning. I got the keys, it ain't going no where without some work anyways."

I stood there in the cold looking at the stranger in front of me, puzzling what to do next. I didn't even know where "here" was to begin with, but my rescuer was friendly enough. That was a start.

"I'll tell you what," he said, "I could ride you into town if you'd like, but it's a couple hours from here."

"I don't know where here is," I replied. "And... what town is closest, anyways?" I asked, thinking it was likely to be my town.

"Closest town is Maple Creek."

"What? I'm from Pine Point! Thats a good hour's ride from Maple Creek!" I exclaimed.

"Wow, you really are lost!" the stranger replied. "Okay, here's what I'm thinking. Its a ride to town, and you don't know this area well anyways, right? I could help you find your way back to your sled in the morning and maybe help you get it running. Right now I was on my way out to my cabin, and it's only another twenty minutes or so from here. Your welcome to head up there with me and we can work out a plan from there."

I looked at his face through the fog of our breath in the air. He looked genuinely concerned, and besides that, I was pretty much at his mercy for now anyway. I had a momentary lapse of thought... perhaps he would take me there to rape and kill me.... and then I became reasonable again. I watch too many scary movies.

I agreed.

I hopped on the sled behind him and he instructed me to hold onto him. Off we rode. It felt strange to be suddenly riding off with some strange man who I hadn't even fully seen yet. I had noticed, however, that he was a substantially large-framed man, with a kind-looking face. He was probably no older than my twenty-five years, judging by the brief glance I had of his helmet-framed face. I gripped tightly onto his wide middle, reaching no more than halfway around his ample sides. I got enough of a squeeze to realize that there was more than just bulky outer-wear to account for his girth. I smiled for the first time in hours, getting excited to see the unwrapped version of my rescuer.

Perhaps tonight wouldn't be so bad.

__________________________________________________________________________________

We left the groomed trail and headed into recently fallen fresh powder, down a narrower path for another fifteen minutes, until we finally came to a halt in front of a small log cabin, set alone in a little forest clearing.

He shut off the engine and for a moment I just sat wrapped around his back, holding on tight.

"Here we are," he said, just to make it clear that we weren't traveling further. I quickly realized what I was doing and released him, hopping off the snowmobile into deep, soft powder.

He slowly got off the snowmobile and turned around to greet me. He pulled off his helmet and held out his hand and so I nervously did the same.

"Guess I should introduce myself eh? Name's Nathan."

"Hi! Uh... Kate" I shook his hand and he smiled, lifting his pudgy, unshaven cheeks.

He had a nice face, his cheeks were rosy and flushed and his hair was sweaty. Steam rose off his skull in the cold. He had a messy mop of dirty blonde hair and a good deal of stubble covering his cheeks. A little rough around the edges, I figured.

I approved.

"Nice to meet you, Kate." He gestured to the cabin. "This here is my home away from home! I just need to unpack the toboggan. " He walked back to the sled he was towing, unhooked it from his snowmobile and began to unpack.

He seemed very competent in his actions and I felt oddly reassured that I made the right choice coming here.

"Do you want some help?" I asked, wanting to feel useful.

"Uh, sure... if you want you can help me carry some gear inside. Pretty much everything back here needs to come in. It can just be piled inside the door... thanks..."

"No problemo!" I said cheerfully, and got to work, while he went inside to start a fire in the wood stove.

I got to work carrying a couple of duffel bags, a chainsaw, boxes of food stuffs, couple cases of beer and other random tools and some heavy blankets inside the cabin. I managed to carry everything inside before he finished with the fire. By my last haul I walked into a pleasant little cabin with the beginnings of a comfortable fire heating the place up. On the walls, a couple of oil lamps provided light for the space.

"There is no power up here, so everything has to be hauled in," Nathan explained.

"It's cozy," I said.

"I'd offer you my cellphone, but it doesn't receive a signal out here," he said apologetically.

"It's no big deal."

"Geez, I hope you don't think this is too creepy... being out here alone with some stranger!" he said nervously. "If it helps, my sister and her husband are coming up here in the morning with their two kids."

He sounded more nervous than I was. "Its no big deal! As long as I'm not putting you out too much!"

"No! Not at all. What? Was I suppose to just let you freeze to death?!"

"Thanks a lot, by the way."

"It's not a problem. I got extra bedding and lots of space, so be my guest." He had a very disarming demeanor and I felt quite pleased with the situation thus far.

I helped him organize the gear and put stuff away. By the time we were done it had warmed up enough to shed our jackets and snowpants.

I saw him glance out of the corner of his eye as I shed my layers to reveal my slender figure. I thanked myself greatly for choosing to wear an outfit that showed off my curves nicely. An attractive, snug, thermal navy blue athletic shirt and comfy but flattering light grey yoga pants.

Nathan had stripped down to a dark green and red flannel shirt and a well-worn pair of bluejeans. His physical presence was quite impressive and it took me all my tact not to drool on myself. He was a very large young man attempting to dress down his large figure. His shirt was tucked in, but rather loose fitting. Nothing, however, could disguise his bulging love handles and soft belly. He was wearing his jeans high, as some heavy men do, so that his pants sat at his naval, imprisoning his gorgeous midsection. I had always felt that a fine looking man like this should never divide their figure in half this way. I realized that it would probably be difficult to keep his pants up if he didn't do this, but that thought only gave me more ideas.

I tried to keep my staring to a minimum (though my eyes my have lingered to his lower half just a teeny second too long). I thought he noticed, but when I glanced up at his face he had a hungry look and I realized that he was trying to discreetly check me out just as much as I was doing the same to him. He was too busy staring at me to notice.

I casually began to quiz him on his marital status.

"So your sister and brother-in-law are coming out tomorrow, huh?" I asked.

"Yep, just out for the weekend to chop some wood and hang out," Nathan replied.

I went in for the kill.

"I hope this doesn't make for an awkward conversation with your wife or girlfriend... me being here and all..." I began, trying to gauge the look on his face. "I wouldn't want to get you in trouble." I raised my eyebrows and waited for his response. His expression was slightly amused, but calm.

"Oh, not to worry in that category!" he laughed, reaching for some soup cans from a cardboard box.

"You're single then?" I blurted out. Smooth. That didn't sound obvious at all. Dammit! He looked even more amused by this.

"Actually, I'm gay," he said bluntly.

"Oh." I was shocked. I didn't even have a chance to mask my disappointment. Then I saw a devious grin creep across his face. He snickered.

Oh. Dumb me, I thought as I turned a deep shade of red.

"I'm just joking! I'm not gay, just single. I just wanted to see what your reaction would be. That's a nice shade of red, by the way." He pointed at my blushing face. 

"And you?" He didn't try to further embarrass me, but transformed his snickers into polite conversation. "Is there a significant other desperately searching the woods as we speak?"

"Nope. Single as well. I prefer to meet men by stranding myself in the forest and waiting for suitors," I mused. This time it was his turn to blush, if only just slightly. I saw a quick flash of intrigue pass over his face, which he immediately masked with the prospects of food.

I was beginning to like this guy. 

"You want anything to eat? I brought loads of food out... anyways I am famished." He returned to rummaging through the box of food. "I know it's pretty late but I didn't have a chance to eat before I left home tonight. I hope you don't think I'm a pig." 

He took a generous bite from a bagel as he finished his sentence. I had to smile as the word "pig" was muffled by the bagel.

"I'll have if you're making," I said casually.

He pointed the bagel at me and said "excellent," then stuffed the remainder in his mouth and began to dance around the kitchen finding a pot and lighting his propane stove. I settled myself by the fire and stared at the flames, all the while listening to him bustle about, humming a tune. It was all very cozy and comforting. I heard the familiar crack of a beer can opening.

"Wanna beer?" he offered.

"Yeah, sure." I turned to watch him saunter towards me, seeing that cute smile of his.

"This is turning out to be a pretty sweet way to get stranded," I said, "there's already beer." I watched his cute backside as he walked back to the propane stove.

"Yeah, I always bring a little extra beer to woo the ladies I rescue." 

There was that quick wit again. 

He then turned back to me and his face became serious for a moment. "Actually, I really hope you are not too uncomfortable by this... I don't want to freak you out or anything, honestly --."

I scoffed and cut him off. "Geez, this is already becoming one of the best dates I've had in a while! I mean, wood fire, beer... you're making me dinner... not to mention the location. I gotta get stranded more often!"

He honestly blushed this time and quickly turned back to the soup. "Gorgeous chick like you is impressed by this? You need to raise the bar on your standards. I mean, it's just Pilsner and chunky noodle." 

He became a little quieter as he finished his sentence. I thought I may have made him a little uncomfortable. I tried to reinforce my compliment with another comment.

"Well, I mean other than that, I'd say the company here definitely helps elevate this experience to pretty-good-date status. Throw a good-looking guy into the mix and we have a winner... wouldn't you say?"

"You wouldn't be talking about me now would ya?" he chuckled. "Poor girl, you've fallen into the tragic trap of the rescued. You're so thankful to be saved that your rescuer suddenly appears far more attractive. The cold seems to have clouded your judgment."

Nathan went on ignoring my stare so I shrugged and changed the subject. He poured me a bowl of soup (I turned down the bagel) and I began to engage him in some safer subjects. We talked about where we were from and our jobs... the usual. I slowly sipped my soup and listened to him talk quite animatedly about his job as he plowed through two more bagels and the remainder of the chunky noodle (after offering it to me, of course). We laughed and talked like old friends as we ate and drank beer. I found out he worked at the hotel bar in Maple Creek and I told him that I recently moved to the area for a position as Co-op Grocer Manager.

"I've lived here for just over a year now actually. I only got my snowmobile this winter, so I still get lost sometimes."

"Well, I'm glad I didn't wait and ride out in the morning. If I did I would have rode past a gorgeous Popsicle instead of a damsel in distress." He took a gulp of his fourth beer.

"Yeah thats me all right... distressed damsel!" I grinned and enjoyed the feeling of my inhibitions lowering as I took another sip of my third beer. I am not too tall or particularly big, so it didn't take much to make me feel a little buzzed from the alcohol. 

"Oh, if only I were rescued by a sexy hunk on a snowmobile!" I said in my most feminine voice of exaggerated anguish.

"Hey, one outta two ain't bad," he shrugged, smiling.

"No, no, hey! You were on a snowmobile when I met you, remember?" I playfully shoved him in the chest and he cocked his head to one side, raising his eyebrow.

Throwing his arms over the back of the couch and stretching out, he said, "You'd better stop teasing me or I'll think I died and went to paradise." He gave me the hungry eyes for the second time that night. "Come on... you're impressed by my crappy cooking, you like drinking beer and if I am not too mistaken, you seem to think I'm a hottie."

"You forgot to mention the totally romantic rescue and cozy secluded setting," I added. "Of course I'm impressed."

I let that hang in the air for a few moments while he tried to read my expression.

"How strong are these beers?!? This is awesome! I didn't know they started adding mind-altering drugs to the brew!"

I just started giggling as he continued to go on about the potential outcome in the world of dating due to the addition of drugs in beer. He was making me laugh, but all I could think about was getting him naked. He kept rambling... I figured it was a defensive mechanism and I readied to disarm him. I inched closer to him.

"You're cute" I giggled, giving his middle a little nudge with my arm.

"I see," he chuckled, still looking completely flustered by my attempted come-on. "I can just see the headline in the 'Maple Creek Times' tomorrow: 'Local fat-ass bartender woos gorgeous rescued woman, police investigate suspicious scene."

"Okay, enough of that! There actually is something here that I am not impressed with." I tried to look stern, and he actually looked concerned.

"What?" he frowned.

"Your shirt," I stated. I tugged at the flannel.

"Whats wrong with my shirt?! I like this shirt!" 

"It would look better..." I played with a button... "unbuttoned."

He looked at me with disbelief. "Oh..." I could see him attempting to suck in his belly shyly. Who was he kidding?

"Can I fix the problem?" I purred, getting much closer to him.

He looked floored, blinking dumbly.

"Yes then?" I asked quietly.

He silently nodded, and licked his lips.

"Good."

I began by putting my hands on his warm sides and ever so gently massaged his love handles through his shirt.

"Oh, you're warm... I should have done this hours ago" I murmured, getting closer to him. He began to look woozy. I slid my hands over to his breasts, massaging slow and deliberate. He had a wide grin.

"Does that feel nice?" I asked. He murmured something nonsensical along the lines of "yeahmenama" and nodded. I pushed him back into a more reclined position and began to work on his shirt. I undid his collar and touched his neck... it was becoming flushed and sweaty. I worked my way lower, enjoying the way his breathing had changed. I delighted in the fact that his chest was covered in a thin layer of soft brown hairs. I fondled his chest with unchaste zeal, and traced the deep crease under breasts with my fingers. I soon came to his pant line and although a nice thick part of him was revealed, I wanted to have the whole package.

"I would like to see the rest," I whispered into his ear. He brushed the side of my face with his lips and I felt his hot breath tickle my ear. He had such deliciously sexy lips. I looked at his face... his expression beckoned me to continue and I traced a line from his softened jawline down his neck until I held his belt in my fingers.

"This is much too tight!" I scolded, pulling the little strained button on his pants. I plucked the button free.

"Lets see where this goes..." my finger traced his chest one more time.

"Oh man..." Nathan moaned and squirmed. 

I pulled the zipper down and his belly busted free, spreading out onto his lap. He groaned loudly and I giggled with delight. I fawned over his wide middle and followed the little furry treasure-trail down his belly and teased the underside of his girth. Without a word he pulled his pants off and I took this as an invitation to hop onto his lap. As soon as I straddled him, his hands grabbed my hips and pulled me in for a kiss. His rough fingers eased their way below my shirt and he hastily attempted to pull of my top, getting it caught on my head.

I giggled. "Can't... see... trapped!" His lips found my stomach and his hot mouth devoured my exposed skin. His stubble tickled and I giggled harder. "Lemme out!" I yelled, muffled.

"Don't... care!" He grunted, laying more mad kisses, "must... have..." He managed to unclasp my bra and kiss my breasts before I could free my head.

I was very impressed with his skill. He handled me so gently yet passionately, nibbling on my neck and groping me as I did the same to him. I ground hard against him, pressing myself into his big belly, wedging my body so that his big belly rested on my lap.

He looked really goddamn hot, half laying on the couch in his grey boxers, his massive chest framed in flannel.

"Wow, you're sexy!" I exclaimed, grabbing a handful of his breast. "Am I ever lucky you rescued me."

He scoffed and laughed outright, which shook his big belly in my lap. I gasped at the feeling and grinned, pulling in closer. This seemed to make him laugh even harder, jiggling his belly even harder and making me gasp with pleasure.

"You like that, do you?" he mused, looking just a little confused by it.

"You're making me wet when you do that. It's so sexy!" I gave him my most lustful eyes and licked my lips. I wanted him.

He giggled even more as I collapsed onto his chest. "I'm sorry!" he managed to say through his laughter. "Its just that you're gorgeous and unbelievable and I am having a hard time making sense of you! I don't think I have ever seen a woman so honestly turned on by a fat guy before." He stroked my hair, petting me gently. "I don't get it, it is really awesome but surreal. I am going to wake up and this won't be real."

"I'll be sad if it isn't," I said quietly. "I haven't met someone like you before." 

________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Molly (Oct 31, 2007)

________________________________________________________________________________


It was quiet and peaceful. I became fully aware of the dark quiet of the little cabin when a harsh wind made the walls creak and the fire growl. I instinctively drew in closer and hugged into his chest deeper, reaching around and wedging my hands in between big Nathan and the couch. He put his big warm arms around me and enveloped me in a cocoon of warmth. I nuzzled in, lost in happiness.

"It sure sounds cold outside," I whispered. "I'm glad I'm not at home. I'd be cold, lonely and horny."

He snickered.

"If I was alone here tonight," he murmured into my hair, "I'd have eaten, sat in front of the fire, jerked off and fell asleep with a book."

"Mmmm, can I play the part of the book?" I said.

He chuckled. "You're so sexy," he exclaimed, shaking his head in disbelief. "Okay, wood-nymph, where the hell did you come from and how come nobody snatched you up yet?"

I shrugged and played with his chest hair.

"So shy to talk all of a sudden?" he said quietly, petting me. "How about this... why do you like fat guys?"

"I just do. They are much sexier and I couldn't even pretend to get wet from a skinny, boney guy. I don't like gross jock-types either. Yuck. Big men... yum. Fat guys just get me horny, but they are very elusive. I am just lucky I cornered you."

"Yeah, right. Who the hell would refuse you if you came on to them?"

"You'd be surprised," I shrugged. "There are plenty of reasons... like the last guy I dated couldn't accept the fact that I was turned on by his fat body. He became obsessed with self-loathing. He hated his body and he hated me for liking it. I mostly gave up on attempting to date after that."

"That sucks."

I just shrugged. "It was stupid... we'd been dating for a while and I finally told him that I really preferred larger men and it ended shortly after that. I guess I should have known he would react like that, he was always saying that he should lose weight and I never said anything about it. Finally I got sick of his whining and not doing anything about it and told him straight out that I liked fat guys better anyway."

"And he got mad?"

"Furious. I guess I embarrassed him. He broke it off and it really hurt for a long time. I even tried dating some thin men after that!"

Nathan chuckled, "Wow, that bad huh?"

"I just couldn't imagine going through that again. I haven't even dated anyone since I moved out here..."

"I guess that makes me lucky then."

"Okay, I've given you the scoop, now tell me, why don't you have a girlfriend?" I asked.

"Meh." He shrugged it off.

"Hey, not fair!" I said indignantly.

"Well... My relationships don't seem to last that long. I mean, I date and stuff, but things don't seem to work out. I've become somewhat cynical of the dating scene."

"What do you mean?"

"Well, among the many things I do at work, I am also a bartender. Bartenders get hit on a lot, and it's difficult to have a relationship like that. Women turn out to not be interested after a few dates, or worse... sometimes a woman will hit on me just to make her boyfriend jealous. It's frustrating as hell!"

"That's rough... I've never thought of bartenders that way. That's very rude."

"Yeah, well... girls will do it to try and get free drinks, like they think I am desperate or something. It pisses me off..."

"Well, what about you then? What kind of girls do you like?"

He stopped kissing me and thought about it. "I dunno... I like all sorts of women, I'm not picky. Usually I end up attracted to women who end up liking me in the... you know... more than the 'you're just such a good friend' type. I'm attracted to women who genuinely want to give me the time of day, not just get a free drink or cheap thrill."

"Well, what about the kind of woman that you would get turned on thinking about... not just the girls you end up dating."

"Oh... well I guess I really like the 'tough independent' chicks most." He laughed, shaking his head.

"What?" I asked.

"When I met you there, all alone and frosty, walking in the forest ... I got really hard," he admitted.

I purred, "Oh, really." I grabbed his big thigh and kissed his chest. "I was pretty impressed when I saw that you were a big, young hottie, too."

"Naughty girl!" He pulled me in for another kiss. "So I guess the way you were squeezing me on the snowmobile was not my imagination, huh?"

"No, no it was not. I had quite the grin on my face."

"All that rubbing and squeezing you were doing back there made me hard! I was afraid you'd notice!"

We cuddled on the couch watching the fire until he finally sighed and said he needed to restock the fire. I grudgingly let go of him and followed his big shape with my eyes, watching the shadows play off his contours.

"It's pretty cold out there tonight, the bedrooms are going to feel pretty cold. Let's warm the bedding up by the fire," he suggested.

We laid out the quilts and pillows on the floor in front of the wood stove and I suggested that we help warm the blankets with our bodies.
I pulled him down onto the quilts and removed his shirt, running my hands down his back.

"If you're going to get me naked, I get to take your clothes off too," he argued.

I didn't protest, and as he disrobed me, I grabbed him and pulled him down on top of me. His body felt very nice, his soft velvety skin brushed over my body and I gripped tightly onto his hips, forcing him to grind down onto me.

"I am going to hurt you," he said gently.

"No, you won't, I want to feel your weight on top of me..." I gasped. "I'll tell you to stop if it hurts."

He pushed his face into the the side of my neck and murmured some very naughty things in my ear, while gently pushing and sliding his heavy body over mine. I spanked his big rump and he growled and smothered me the way I liked it. By the time he was ready to enter me I was so wet I almost screamed for it. In a graceful move he pulled me on top of him and I guided him inside of me, letting out a very loud moan as I did so.

It was lucky the trees had no ears, for the sound that came out of that cabin could have woken a hibernating bear. The intense anticipation that was brewed earlier that evening was nothing compared to the passion that took place. By the time we climaxed we could do little more than collapse where we lay. It took a good deal of motivation to gather the bedding and our clothing and stumble to the bedroom. Nathan threw the stove-warm bedding over us and passed out next to me immediately. I curled up next to him and listened to the wind knocking on the walls feeling completely content in my sexy, warm lover's arms.

I hadn't slept that well in a long time. In fact we were both so exhausted that neither of us heard the snowmobile pull up or the stomping of boots in the cabin.

My dreams were interrupted by the sound of children laughing somewhere on the other side of my consciousness. I groggily woke and opened my eyes to the blinding light of day... and to a tall, attractive woman staring at me. Lillian, Nathan's older sister was standing in the open door of the bedroom looking at a strange, stark-naked woman who was tangled in the arms of her little brother, who was also stark naked.

I called out in an alarmed voice, woke Nathan -- who also yelled. I wormed my way behind him and he hastily threw the quilt we had kicked off over our bodies. I gripped onto him tightly and gave Lillian a sheepish grin. She gave me a smug but approving smile while Nathan stumbled over his words.

"H-hey Lill! Heh heh heh... When did you get here?" he stuttered out.

"Just got here sleepy-head! Bryan is outside with the kids, did you forget we were coming?"

"N-n-no... I... uh..."

"And NATHAN, my dear brother, you never told me you had a girlfriend! Why didn't you tell me you were bringing someone?!" she exclaimed, smiling.

"Errr.... A bit of a long story..." Nathan answered. I burst out laughing while Nathan blushed.

We agreed we would tell them the whole story after breakfast.


----------



## zonker (Nov 1, 2007)

Great first story... very sweetly done.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Nov 1, 2007)

Honestly I'm not one for BHM stories...but this one is very well constructed, and brings more to the table than the typical fantasy or fetish story. Very very well done!


----------



## Undine (Nov 22, 2007)

I love this story. It's very well-paced, extremely detailed, and incredibly hot. Wonderful!


----------



## rabbitislove (Dec 8, 2007)

wow. fucking hot. thats all i can say.:wubu:


----------



## fatmac (Dec 17, 2007)

I am not sure how I missed this one, but, great story. Wonderful detail and as someone else pointed out, not just fetishesque.

Thanks


----------



## Amandy (Mar 26, 2008)

I love your style - I'm a total sucker for the romances, LOVELY!


----------



## Goreki (Mar 27, 2008)

Brilliant! well written, good dialogue, excellent characters! Keep writing, awesome awesome awesome!


----------



## Funk MD (Apr 27, 2008)

This is a great story. Your characters seem to have a distinct voice, and I think that it benefits from a sense of realism - thanks for sharing it with us!


----------

